# 9th Feb Jazzmo’thology @ Bar 414 Brixton presents * Paul Lunga*



## Bar 414 (Jan 29, 2014)

​Jazzmo'thology resumes JAMMIN' @ Bar 414 on Sunday 9 February with a performance of hot Afro-Jazz by the legendary Paul Lunga, known as the undisputed 'King of Jazz Horns', & Jazz Impacto!

Paul Lunga hails from Zimbabwe, is an alumni of Goldsmith's College, London, and now lectures at the Impact Music Academy. His roots are in Bulawayo where the melting pot of cultures, emanating from the mass migration of rural communities in the 1940s and 50s, developed a unique style of Jazz. He has proudly advanced the tradition in his own career performing specifically Zimbabwean Township Jazz.


As a seasoned international trumpet player with regular, annual appearances at Festivals such as the Montserrat Calabash, Zimfest London, Zimfest USA and SADDC and in venues such as the Alto Hot Club,

The Jazz Kellar, Alabama, and Jazz Alley, (Where?), Paul Lunga also has noted collaborations with the best exponents of modern-day southern African music having performed with the likes of Hugh Masekela, Dorothy Masuku, Abdullah Ibrahim and Basil Coetzee (Mannenberg)!


Admission: £5.00

Doors: 7.00p.m.

Showtime: 8.00p.m.

Bar 414, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9 8LF


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)

Photos from the night here: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...ixton-featuring-paul-lunga-9th-february-2014/


----------

